# servlet abbruch mit System.exit()



## carpe (6. Apr 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Ich versuche gerade ein servlet an einer bestimmten Stelle zu beenden, ist mir leider bis jetzt nicht gelungen.
Ich habe das mal mit System.exit(); versucht, geht aber nicht .

Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## maki (6. Apr 2009)

Wie wäre es mit return?

System.exit ist bei WebApps verboten!


----------



## The_S (6. Apr 2009)

System.exit im Servlet? Du weißt, dass ein Servlet keine normale Applikation ist!? Was macht denn dein Servlet, dass man es "beenden" könnte? Du könntest mit dem return-Statement vorzeitig eine Methode wieder verlassen.


----------



## carpe (6. Apr 2009)

asdd


----------



## The_S (6. Apr 2009)

carpe hat gesagt.:


> asdd



Achso, jetzt ist alles klar


----------



## ARadauer (6. Apr 2009)

was passiert eigentlich bei System.exit(); ? Beendet man den Servlet Container? zb Tomkatze?


----------



## maki (6. Apr 2009)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> was passiert eigentlich bei System.exit(); ? Beendet man den Servlet Container? zb Tomkatze?


Wenn die Policy es erlaubt schon, deswegen ist es meist verboten auf irgendetwas das nach Server aussieht.

System.exit beendet die komplette VM.


----------



## Ebenius (6. Apr 2009)

Nur aus Neugier: Es gab doch irgendeinen EE Server der per ClassLoader den Binärcode der geladenen Klassen modifiziert hat, wenn ein System/Runtime.exit()-Call drin auftauchte... Oder hab ich mir das eingebildet?

Ebenius


----------



## maki (6. Apr 2009)

Ebenius hat gesagt.:


> Nur aus Neugier: Es gab doch irgendeinen EE Server der per ClassLoader den Binärcode der geladenen Klassen modifiziert hat, wenn ein System/Runtime.exit()-Call drin auftauchte... Oder hab ich mir das eingebildet?


k.A., ehrlich gesagt kenne ich nur die Variante mit der Policy.


----------

